

Ask HN: What open source project to master? - ishener

I&#x27;m looking for aproject to master and work in the field, or even just to contribute to an open source project.<p>I&#x27;m looking for ideas. For example, mastering the linux kernel, or git internals.<p>It should be something that few people truly master, and I prefer something that can land me a nice lucrative job.
======
kissmd
[http://www.dotproject.net/](http://www.dotproject.net/) had a very good
structured php source. I have learned a lot from it to be a better java
developer. back in the old 2004's...

